

Ask HN: Inexpensive Laptop for kids? - LLG

I&#x27;m looking to purchase an inexpensive laptop, setup linux on it, and teach my kids to code.  Any recommends on how to do this for less than $100?
======
jefflinwood
I'd just look for something used that has good Linux support already.

